# Question for the rodbuilders?



## parkerdog (Feb 18, 2013)

Can a rod be taken apart or once they are together that's it?

I have a couple rods where the blank is decent but I don't like the seat and was wondering if it could be replaced.

I haven't taken them apart yet because I didn't want to destroy them if they don't come apart.

Thanks


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 18, 2013)

Yup its possible, but maybe not cost effective. depending supplies or parts you could have more in it than what its worth. If you do it yourself should be a fun project.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Feb 19, 2013)

Depends on what adhesive was used to put it together. When I build a rod I build it forever but I know that everything can be stripped if enough care and patience (and a little heat) is used. As stated, probably not cost effective but if it's a blank that has been discontinued and you don't mind the added work it can be done.....


----------



## bigwave (Feb 20, 2013)

We do it all the time, you have to weigh out the cost of new components vs what rod is worth. If you want to do it for sentimental reasons or the blank itself is worth something, go for it. You can remove all components, we use a heat gun to brittle up the epoxy, then we very carefully remove the thread with an exacto knife. Here is an example of one we recently made new again. Keep in mind this is a very old Harnel blank......even in its current state the owner could easily get 200-300 bucks for the blank. He is the original owner and this rod is 30+ years old.....solid glass grouper digger......very common set-up for west central Florida. Total cost of the rebuild was 125 bucks. Now the rod is brand new again.


----------



## parkerdog (Feb 20, 2013)

The theme seems to be it's not cost effective. The poles were just common bass pro ones so I'm probably better off trying my hand at making my own. My fishing buddy keeps saying this anyway. Something about I'll never be happy. 

So wheres a person go to get some practice blanks? I know mudhole is mentioned a lot, any other ones? I would like to practice before I put a couple hundred into a rod.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey If you are serious we are a dealer for american tackle co. My rod-builder said he could get you set up with anything you need. We stock a whole bunch of blanks and components.

See ya on da water
Kevin


----------

